# Fehleranzeige auf der Charakterseite von Buffed



## GrayWolf (5. Dezember 2008)

Ich bekomme seit neustem eine PHP- bzw. SQL- Fehlermeldung von der Charakterseite mit folgendem Inhalt:

Warning: Missing argument 1 for Buffed_WOWDB_Char::loadRecipes(), called in /var/www/murloc/library/Buffed/WOWDB/Char.php on line 81 and defined in /var/www/murloc/library/Buffed/WOWDB/Char.php on line 254

Das ihr an der Datenbank noch am programmieren seit ist mir bekannt. Soll ja auch nur eine Hilfestellung für die gestressten Programmierer sein. Denn ich denke, mit freundlichem Feedback geht es besser.

Wünsche noch viel Erfolg




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scimitar (5. Dezember 2008)

dito bei mir auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> Warning: Missing argument 1 for Buffed_WOWDB_Char::loadRecipes(), called in /var/www/murloc/library/Buffed/WOWDB/Char.php on line 81 and defined in /var/www/murloc/library/Buffed/WOWDB/Char.php on line 254



Mfg Scimitar


----------



## Süßesbiest (9. Dezember 2008)

hab och ne fehlermeldung wenn ich meinen char anguggen will

Fatal error: Allowed memory size of 25165824 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 524377 bytes) in /var/www/packages/ZendFramework-1.5.0/library/Zend/Cache/Core.php on line 274

naja wird hoffentlich die tage behoben, und tritt nur auf wenn ich lvl 80 chars aufrufen will

mfg

steffen


Edit: Funktioniert wieder, danke


----------



## Xelyna (9. Dezember 2008)

GrayWolf schrieb:


> Warning: Missing argument 1 for Buffed_WOWDB_Char::loadRecipes(), called in /var/www/*murloc*/library/Buffed/WOWDB/Char.php on line 81 and defined in /var/www/*murloc*/library/Buffed/WOWDB/Char.php on line 254


Gwarrllrlllflllngngn

Äh ich meine: Bei mir gehts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Scheint also nicht an Sonderzeichen zu liegen, die sind in meinem Namen auch enthalten.. seltsam seltsam.


----------



## Marcel1201 (9. Dezember 2008)

Selbes Problem wenn ich auf Charakter kliege, es öffnet sich eine leere weiße seite.

Aber nur bei dem Char: Atarium


----------



## ZAM (9. Dezember 2008)

Süßesbiest schrieb:


> hab och ne fehlermeldung wenn ich meinen char anguggen will
> 
> Fatal error: Allowed memory size of 25165824 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 524377 bytes) in /var/www/packages/ZendFramework-1.5.0/library/Zend/Cache/Core.php on line 274
> 
> ...



Der erste hier erwähnte Fehler ist behoben. Den mit der Speicherüberschreitung kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, taucht nicht auf beim testen. Hast du beispiellinks parat?


----------



## Marcel1201 (9. Dezember 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Der erste hier erwähnte Fehler ist behoben. Den mit der Speicherüberschreitung kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, taucht nicht auf beim testen. Hast du beispiellinks parat?



Hier öffne den link: http://wowdata.buffed.de/?c=3504444

bei mir wird eine weiße seite angezeigt


----------



## Frankyb (9. Dezember 2008)

Habe das selbe Problem mit dem Speicherfehler.

Siehe Hier sollte eigendlich mein Totesritter Sigaro sein.

Alle meine anderen Char's werden angezeigt.


----------



## ZAM (9. Dezember 2008)

Da wurde tatsächlich zuviel Speicher gefressen. Die Char-Ansicht ist korrigiert, momentan aber nur auf dem Test-Server. Wir basteln noch das Rechtesystem für Taschen/Bankfach und Rezepte rein. Wenn alles klappt ists Mittwoch live.


----------



## Rambox (9. Dezember 2008)

Ich denke mal das gehört auch dazu^^ zwar ist das nicht bei der Char ansicht aber die richtung sollte hin kommen xD

Nunja ich habe seit einiger Zeit immer wieder das Problem, dass ich wenn ich Items/Quests oder npcs auf dem Server "http://wowdata.buffed.de/" aufrufen will, ich eine Fehlermeldung erhalte.



> IPS Driver Error
> There appears to be an error with the database.
> You can try to refresh the page by clicking here.
> 
> ...



Vielleicht hilft das noch ein wenig =)

MFG
Rambox


----------



## X-Dragon (11. Dezember 2008)

Bekomme bei meinem Char ebenfalls die Meldung:


> Fatal error: Allowed memory size of 25165824 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 2048 bytes) in /usr/share/php/MDB2/Driver/mysql.php on line 1160


http://wowdata.buffed.de/char/view/930817


----------



## ZAM (11. Dezember 2008)

X-Dragon schrieb:


> Bekomme bei meinem Char ebenfalls die Meldung:
> 
> http://wowdata.buffed.de/char/view/930817



Das Problem betrifft momentan (nicht immer) Chars auf Stufe 80 mit relativ vielen Items in Bank und Inventar - ABER!!! - Es ist wie bereits geschrieben schon behoben, jedoch noch nicht auf die Live-Server aufgespielt, weil gleich noch das Rechtesystem für die Anzeige von Bankfach und Tascheninhalt hinzukommen wird.


----------



## DJ Yoshi (22. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

bei einem meiner Chars ist auch das Problem:



> Fatal error: Allowed memory size of 25165824 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 261975 bytes) in /var/www/packages/ZendFramework-1.5.0/library/Zend/Cache/Core.php on line 274



Und hier der Link zum Char:

Char


----------



## Psyli (22. Dezember 2008)

Hab ne leere weiße Seite:

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?c=4289564


----------



## X-Dragon (22. Dezember 2008)

Wird wohl das gleich Problem sein, wie das von ZAM beschriebene. Also heißt es weiter abwarten bis das Update mal eingespielt wird.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (22. Dezember 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das Problem betrifft momentan (nicht immer) Chars auf Stufe 80 mit relativ vielen Items in Bank und Inventar - ABER!!! - Es ist wie bereits geschrieben schon behoben, jedoch noch nicht auf die Live-Server aufgespielt, weil gleich noch das Rechtesystem für die Anzeige von Bankfach und Tascheninhalt hinzukommen wird.



jetzt verstehe ich das.... main - alle plätze in der bank voll. bankchar - nicht.

hehe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (23. Dezember 2008)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> jetzt verstehe ich das.... main - alle plätze in der bank voll. bankchar - nicht.
> 
> hehe
> 
> ...



Schick - dann hab ich gleich Chars zum testen der Änderungen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (23. Dezember 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Schick - dann hab ich gleich Chars zum testen der Änderungen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mach du nur....

gerade geschaut, meinen "zophael" kann ich wieder aufrufen. noch schöner wäre es natürlich wenn ich die bank zu sehen bekomme. bei den anderen charakteren, hauptsächlig um "mahaut" geht es mir... sehe ich sie auch nicht. 

aber ich hoffe mal ihr bekommt das in den nächsten wochen hin *daumendrück*

ps: ich wünsche schonmal ein frohes fest


----------



## ZAM (23. Dezember 2008)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> mach du nur....
> 
> gerade geschaut, meinen "zophael" kann ich wieder aufrufen. noch schöner wäre es natürlich wenn ich die bank zu sehen bekomme. bei den anderen charakteren, hauptsächlig um "mahaut" geht es mir... sehe ich sie auch nicht.
> 
> ...



Das sollte jetzt alles möglich sein:
Erweiterte Charakteransicht + Hotfix
  		 	In unserer WoW-Charakter-Datenbank  könnt Ihr nun Eure erlernten Rezepte, und ganz Neu, die noch fehlenden  Rezepte anzeigen lassen. Außerdem könnt Ihr ab sofort die Reit- und  Haustiere Eurer Charaktere präsentieren und sie zudem in unserem  praktischen Modelviewer direkt anzeigen lassen.

  			  			Wieder da: Bankfach und Inventar - Legt zudem fest, ob Freunde, Ihr selbst oder Gildenmitglieder einblick haben.

*Neuerungen in der Charakterdatenbank*
  			• Erlernte Rezepte und **NEU** noch nicht erlernte Rezepte anzeigen      		
• Haustiere (mit Modelviewer)
      		• Reittiere (mit Modelviewer)
      		• Bankfach
      		• Inventar
      		• Rechtesystem, mit dem Ihr bestimmt, wer was sehen darf


*Beispiele:*
      		• Nicht erlernte Rezepte 
      		• Reittiere 
      		• Haustiere 


*Bugfix*
      		• Anzeigefehler durch Speicherauslastung wurde behoben.


----------

